# Minicomponente AIWA. No prende. STK 4142 se quema.



## MarianoLR (May 26, 2006)

Hola… Quería pedir ayuda con la reparación de un equipo de música Aiwa Mod: Cx-N500 LH. Éste tiene el defecto que se le quema la etapa de potencia, el integrado STK 4142 II. Ya cambié dicho integrado una vez junto con capacitores de la zona y resoldé componentes dudosos, pero nuevamente al pasar una semana de prenderlo aproximadamente 5 o 6 veces, se quema nuevamente el STK. 
Pido ayuda porque no se por donde encarar el problema. Al desconectar el integrado el equipo funciona bien, sin ningún problema, solo que sin sonido. Desde ya estoy muy agradecido por cualquier ayuda que puede recibir. Un abrazo grande. Adios


----------



## tktbeto (May 26, 2006)

checa tus bocinas deven marcarte 8 ohms, o algun diodo  malo


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 30, 2006)

tienes que ver la impedancia de los baffles (yo tengo el mismo equipoe de musica)


----------



## gaston sj (Ago 21, 2006)

aa yo me equiboque el que tengo yo es el stk4132 que potencia es ese?saludos


----------



## patride (Abr 27, 2009)

MarianoLR dijo:
			
		

> Hola… Quería pedir ayuda con la reparación de un equipo de música Aiwa Mod: Cx-N500 LH. Éste tiene el defecto que se le quema la etapa de potencia, el integrado STK 4142 II. Ya cambié dicho integrado una vez junto con capacitores de la zona y resoldé componentes dudosos, pero nuevamente al pasar una semana de prenderlo aproximadamente 5 o 6 veces, se quema nuevamente el STK.
> Pido ayuda porque no se por donde encarar el problema. Al desconectar el integrado el equipo funciona bien, sin ningún problema, solo que sin sonido. Desde ya estoy muy agradecido por cualquier ayuda que puede recibir. Un abrazo grande. Adios



Yo tube el mismo problema con el mismo integrado, al parecer es porq son truchos, asi de simple. Quedate tranquilo que los parlantes no son. Me di cuenta poniendo un termometro en el disipador, la sulocion: le puse un disipador mas grande, sin exajerar debe ser una 6 veces mas grande, en original es como de 6x10 (me dije esto no enfria nada) pero originalmente andaba con ese, salvo cuando lo exijia y se apagaba por la proteccion. El que le puse es de 15x20x3 aletado, y calienta lindo, no es nada exajerado ese tamaño. Con ese disipador lo lleve a la quinta y lo tube al taco todo el fin de semana y ningun problema. Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 27, 2009)

Moví el tema a la sección correspondiente.

Saludos


----------



## tiotal (May 9, 2009)

fui tecnico de audio bastantea años. Con esas pastillas y como curiosidad, si ponemos un osciloscopios en la salida - sin señal - resulta que hay una oscilacion de audio -no audible- que calienta el IC y al final se lo carga. Hay dos soluciones. la primera limpiar con alcohol la placa donde esta soldado el IC(sus patitas) porque esta autooscilando. su ganancia tipica suele ser 2500. La otra solucion para casos rebeldes es poner un condensador de 1K o similar(hay que tantear) entre la entrada +  la - (no estoy hablando de la alimentación). Espero que te ayude


----------



## nacbsystems (Oct 18, 2009)

Amigo pero compraste el original o el generico y no debes alterar nada en el circuito como te han comentado el problema esta por otro lado saludos...


----------



## kanz (Oct 13, 2011)

A traves de la experiencia puedo decir que si se sabe exactamente que se hace...VALE AGREGAR/QUITAR COMPONENTES...MAXIME EN ESTA EPOCA DONDE LOS REPUESTOS SON UNA KK..en este mismo momento estoy renegando con dicho STK comprobando que se queman porque aparentemente sus valores de tension (internos) no son reales segun pdf...en un equipo donde esta un STK4132 II estoy poniendo un STK4142 II previo agregar un cap 1k en la entrada de audio(porque autoscila como aclaro el colega) y los resultados son fenomenales...


----------



## mijac27 (Ene 12, 2012)

usa el buscador con el sr "ferchito" logramos realizar el circuito del stk4142II ya que no se consiguen originales y los falsos se queman de nada.


----------

